

Google Music natively on Linux - Tiksi
http://packetfire.org/content/google-music-all-access-natively-linux

======
simon_weber
I'm the author of the unofficial client library OP referenced. It's great to
see folks building such awesome things on it =)

Shameless plug: gmusicapi has plenty of contributor-friendly work for all
skill levels. If you're interested, shoot me an email or feel free to dive
right into some issues.

[https://github.com/simon-weber/Unofficial-Google-Music-
API](https://github.com/simon-weber/Unofficial-Google-Music-API)

------
chambo622
Great post. I may check this out, although I usually need more flexibility
than just playing radio.

It is pretty sad to me that in 2014, my Sandy Bridge Core i7 machine with 16GB
RAM occasionally stutters while playing Google Music in Chrome.

~~~
nkozyra
That would give me pause considering I run it without issue on a much slower
Mac and have in fact run it on 5-year-old PCs without that issue.

~~~
Tiksi
When you're pushing triple digits of open tabs, it can definitely become an
issue. Plus the web interface runs on flash and support isn't great for Linux,
even chrome's Pepper version has a ton of issues.

edit: Point being that playing an mp3 should never freeze any system built in
this millennium, and yet it does. So this is a bit of a workaround to avoid
that. Plus with this setup you can enable global media keys/hotkeys and get a
lot more control over playing your music.

~~~
nkozyra
I'm certainly not saying what they have is ideal, so don't take offense on
that note. I welcome a native-ish client ala Spotify since I foolishly
subscribe to both.

But as someone who keeps their open tabs in the double digits (although
pushing it sometimes), I've not encountered much playback issue.

~~~
Tiksi
I haven't run into any issues on my i5 machine, but on a core2duo machine it
was many many times a day I had to kill firefox/plugin-container just in time
or I'd have to reboot.

~~~
nkozyra
To be honest I've only run it in Chrome and it's been pretty happy there on
Ubuntu, Windows or OSX.

------
kingosticks
If you were to go down the mopidy route instead, you could use the mopidy-
gmusic extension and not bother with GMusic Proxy or those extra scripts.
[http://docs.mopidy.com/en/develop/ext/external/#mopidy-
gmusi...](http://docs.mopidy.com/en/develop/ext/external/#mopidy-gmusic)

~~~
jboynyc
Could you? It seems to me that mopidy-gmusic does not have All Access support.
That's according to this issue: [https://github.com/hechtus/mopidy-
gmusic/issues/5](https://github.com/hechtus/mopidy-gmusic/issues/5)

~~~
malnourish
It does have all access support now but I can't get it to work at all for me.

------
durzagott
This looks brilliant, thank you for such a comprehensive guide. I look forward
to trying this out tonight at home.

------
Sodman
For anyone interested in this purely for the hotkeys/media keys functionality
that a desktop client provides, you should check out this chrome extension -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/swayfm-unified-
mus...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/swayfm-unified-music-
medi/icckhjgjjompfgoiidainoapgjepncej) I've only tried it on my dell latitude
with media keys, but it works great.

------
throwawayaway
can someone explain to me how google can hold deduplicated files of
copyrighted works and give access with only an assumption that the user
uploading has the right to do so?

or is that just "not how it works"?

if it is how it works, what kind of questions can google be asked by copyright
holders about those who are uploading?

their lobbying and legal department must be so far ahead of the content owners
that it's not even funny.

~~~
sp332
I thought it was similar to iTunes "music match"? They pay a small amount of
money to the copyright holders, who accept it on the premise that it's better
to get some money for pirated music than none. Also it's a way to make former
pirates "legitimate" without asking them to pay huge amounts of money for
their collections. The copyright holders hope that they will stay straight
after signing up.

~~~
Consultant32452
After I uploaded my music collection to google music I've since bought 50 or
so songs on the service. Before that I'd only purchased one CD from a local
band in the last decade. So a good solid product at a reasonable price
converted me.

~~~
fidlefodl
Are you using all access? I don't buy most music now, since it's on GMAA..
makes me feel guilty, but also happy heh

~~~
sp332
I used All Access for a while but if I really wanted some music, I often went
and bought it. That way, even though I don't subscribe anymore, I still have
some of the music I really like.

------
nahiluhmot
Awesome! It would be great to see this on the AUR.

